# ATV plus dans la liste des appareils sur itunes



## gmessian (8 Février 2010)

Apple Tv n'est plus dans la liste des appareils à gauche sur itunes.
Dans les pref itunes, sur onglet apple Tv rien non plus 
par contre la fonction airtune pour les haut parleur multiple, pas de problemes il y a bien Apple Tv qui recoit bien la musique pour la passer sur mon amplis.

Sur Apple TV ma biblio apparait en grisé dans le menu config - ordinateur

J'ai donc déconnecté et refait une synchro complete, mais meme chose au bout de quelques jours
l atv disparais de la liste des appareils

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution ?
merci

Apple TV v3.0.1
imac v10.6.2
itunes v9.0.3


----------



## benjdour (11 Février 2010)

Salut, juste une petite question comment est connecté ton AppleTV a ton réseau ?


----------



## gmessian (12 Février 2010)

Connecté en WiFi


----------



## Dad(oo) (15 Février 2010)

Vous n'êtes malheureusement pas le seul...
il suffit "parfois" de désinstaller iTunes et de le réinstaller...
d'autre fois, ça marche en démarrant avec un autre système (10.5.8) sur un disque externe, ce qui permet de faire la synchronisation...
ceci est indépendant de l'utilisation on non de aTVFlash..;


----------

